

Heart Disease Risk Calculator - dr_
http://www.cvriskcalculator.com/

======
bearcatfish
Cheers - I'm a big fan of providing these sort of lightweight applications in
conjunction with a research publication. There's a real issue with
reproducible research (particularly, though not limited to, the medical field)
and this type of thing is a step in the right direction.

Could you provide a link to the code for the algorithm you're implementing?
(If I were a better developer, I'd probably be able to find it through your
source code, but alas...)

Also, I'd suggest you limit the input fields to numbers within the allowable
range. Or, at the very least, to positive numbers.

~~~
cmonsen
Completely agree with reproducibility of research. Would be great to further
improve such algorithms using data collected from the public--selection issues
and inaccuracies aside.

The algorithm is in the appendix of the article the tool links to.

Input fields are limited via javascript so may not have worked if you have it
disabled. You're right we should do it server side as well.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
bradhe
Seriously, thank you for this. I have a huge amount of anxiety over heart
disease. All of my grandparents' brothers and sisters on bot sides died of
stroke or heart attack in their mid-30s.

I am 27.

I keep a good eye on all of my cholesterol stats and my blood pressure. I can
see myself using this tool a lot.

~~~
cmonsen
Glad you found it useful. Stay tuned for similar tools.

------
slater
Not to rain on your parade, but who has their cholesterol, HDL cholesterol,
and systolic blood pressure measurements at hand?

~~~
dr_
Fair enough, but some people do and more people should. If you are being
granted access to your records, electronically, by your physician, then you
should know (it's a part of the second phase meaningful use requirement for
emr).

If I get bloodwork done I go to Quest, so I can access my results using their
Gazelle app on the iphone - it's not the greatest but it works.

